# Axe holder?



## Mr.Moose (Mar 17, 2014)

Ive looked about trying to find one but cant seem to locate what im after. I remember seeing it on a youtube video a guy dropping cedar, he had this aluminum pouch with shoulder straps that he had his axe in that rested on his lower back. i thought it was a great idea, just slide it in, no sheathing up etc. i would like something thats quick easy access for driving wedges when dumping trees, and the occasional stuck saw when limbing. 
As of now i usually hurl the fiskars from tree to tree, i woud lile it to be on me at all times as i end up doing alot of backtracking to get it.
Anyone have something like this? If so where do you buy it? If its homemade, id like to see how its made so i can make mysef one thanks.


----------



## kaseman (Mar 17, 2014)

Grizzlypeakenterprises.com


----------



## Mr.Moose (Mar 17, 2014)

A thousand thank yous!
Exactly what im looking for


----------



## kaseman (Mar 17, 2014)

You bet.. They work great


----------



## Mr.Moose (Mar 17, 2014)

Do you run the shoulder straps? Wondering if ill lose my drawers without the straps?


----------



## kaseman (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't but I think it would be a nice feature to have. Depends on the weight of your axe I suppose. My belt I wear is on the outside or over my chaps that have suspenders attached already.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't use this old FSS harness anymore, I have switched to Grizzly Peak's belt and suspenders. This scabbard will hold a 4lb axe.


----------



## phil21502 (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone tried grizzlys aluminum wedge holders?


----------



## kaseman (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm using the 6"-9" inch wedge holder. Mine holds 2 wedges and I haven't had a problem. I've been using it for about a week and a half while at work. It seems to keep them right where you need them. There products are very well made and thought out.


----------



## phil21502 (Mar 18, 2014)

How did u know what size? It's confusing


----------



## kaseman (Mar 18, 2014)

3 1/8" is what I think I went with. I'm not sure how to size. I'd just give them a call. I have a 5 1/2 k and h with an 8 " hi vis something or other in it right now. No issues.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 18, 2014)

the leather pouch thing feels better for wedges to me. I am planning on building an aluminium axe holder... some day... have all the materials on hand even...


----------



## Mr.Moose (Mar 19, 2014)

I bought one of those leather Woodys wedge pouches before and was sad to see it lasted only a cpl months before the hole got big enough for the wedges to start fallin out. I tried riveting the bottom but that was just a bandaid.... Been stickin them in my back pockets since, cant wait to put the aluminum pouch to the test.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 19, 2014)

madsen's


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 19, 2014)

Mr.Moose said:


> I bought one of those leather Woodys wedge pouches before and was sad to see it lasted only a cpl months before the hole got big enough for the wedges to start fallin out. I tried riveting the bottom but that was just a bandaid.... Been stickin them in my back pockets since, cant wait to put the aluminum pouch to the test.



Don't know who made mine, but I've been dragging it around for what 2 years now, never had a problem with. Other then filling full of chips and branches the occasional dull chain...


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 20, 2014)

I ordered mine from maidens and love it. So easy to keep my axe with me now

Smittybilt saws


----------



## madhatte (Apr 21, 2014)

I have one of those Grizzly Peak scabbards, but more often than not I just tuck my axe behind my belt, poll-up, because I don't have to remember anything extra that way.


----------

